# Where do you buy your tools?



## SlowRollin' (Jul 18, 2009)

I've noticed the price of tools has gone up since I last stocked my tool boxes.

Do ya'll shop online, hit the local Sears Hardware, Harbor Freight?  

I was just wondering where you get your supplies...


----------



## imported_dakuda (Jul 19, 2009)

I shop around quite a bit.  I have a Amazon Prime membership (since I buy so many books), and I have had good luck there for tools as well.


----------



## SlowRollin' (Jul 20, 2009)

How funny...I buy books (I'm finishing Baldacci's series right now), stereo recievers, water slides, but I never thought of shopping for tools on Amazon.

I always hop in the car and drive in circles from Lowes, to Autozone, O'Reilly's, Wallyworld, and finally end up feeling screwed with my new tool. 

I guess from you Album pic's you read about Jeeps and travel.  Nice pic's and thanks for the info.  The last three big ticket items I bought from Amazon were ordered on a weekday, before 9am, I chose the free snail mail shipping, and they arrived the next day.  Maybe it was just luck, but it surely takes out the hassle of having to drive somewhere and lug the items home.

Again, thx for replying.


----------



## imported_dakuda (Jul 21, 2009)

I actually don't read anything about Jeeps or travel, at least through Amazon.  

My reading taste is quite a mix.  Everything from Steinbeck to Doyle to Fitgerald to Patterson.  So, a little old and a little new.  I also have been on a kick of ordering Hitchcock films.  I go in spurts on things.  The Amazon Prime membership has saved me quite a bit in shipping charges.  I also no longer have to get up to $25 for the free super saver shipping.

Since I am working on another Master's, a lot of my book orders have been related to that as well.  If I forget to order the book by the first class, I always have it by the second.

I did just pickup a Bostitch finishing nailer for under $100 from Amazon, shipped free.  You should see my recommendations list on Amazon.  I think that they are confused and can't figure out what to recommend to me.


----------



## grace12 (Nov 20, 2009)

How funny...


----------



## sheslostcontrol (Nov 21, 2009)

arren said:


> Hello Friends.....
> The No. 1 rule when buying power tools is not to skimp on cheap tools. Well-built tools are safer and easier to use, and they will last longer than cheap tools. Yes, you'll pay more at the register, but in the long run the quality tools will save you money. The best value in tools is usually a good, quality product that you can find on sale for a small discount.
> Thanks



This. 

I buy Craftsman or Snap-on since both come with a lifetime replacement warranty.  Try bringing the broken 'made in china' ratchet back to Autozone for a replacement a few years after you buy it.   Plus Snap-on & Craftsman hand tools are made in America (hand tools - not talking drills, dremels ect which may be made elsewhere under the craftsman name).  Good to support workers in this country by buying American.


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Apr 19, 2010)

I haven't purchased a new tool for the past few years already.. But if I need to, I'd try to go for the cheapest shop.


----------



## rustywrangler (May 20, 2010)

Hand tools, Craftsman all the way for the replacement warranty
Power tools, depends on what it is. 
 For grinders, drills, saws I am an avid RIGID fan
 For that specialty power tool, I like Bosch.
Welder/Plasma etc, Miller
And for that disposable/el cheapo tool, I may slid into harbor freight from time to time.


----------



## jeepsurf (May 21, 2010)

Sears (craftsman) and harbor freight.




Love some harbor freight.


----------



## havasu (May 22, 2010)

Harbor Freight = Disposable tools = Use once, break tool, throw away!


----------



## jeepsurf (May 22, 2010)

havasu said:


> Harbor Freight = Disposable tools = Use once, break tool, throw away!



And only $2.00


----------



## havasu (May 22, 2010)

Trust me, I still go there and buy some stuff. An example is their cases of 1" paint brushes. Use them once, and throw 'em away.


----------



## jeepsurf (May 22, 2010)

Got my angle grinder there for $15. Still works great. If it ever breaks.....I'll spend another $15.


----------



## havasu (May 22, 2010)

I remember buying one of their special $12 pneumatic brad nail gun *once*. The safety was either broken or missing, and began spitting nails as a full automatic! I had nails shot in my drywall, the wood I was working on, and even one in the door leading to my house. I didn't know whether to return it, or put it into my holster for when I went 10-8 for duty that day!


----------



## rustywrangler (May 22, 2010)

havasu said:


> Trust me, I still go there and buy some stuff. An example is their cases of 1" paint brushes. Use them once, and throw 'em away.



I grab some tools there depending on the project at hand and if I know I can't trust the location for me to bring my expensive tools with.   I just add it to the bill for what I am doing.   I have had grinders get feet and tool bags go for a walk when I wasn't looking.


----------



## havasu (May 22, 2010)

Yeah, I have a summer home with several items purchased from Harbor Freight, because the nearest hardware store is a one hour drive each way. They work well enough, but when they break, I just throw them away and get new ones if necessary. I still purchase all Craftsman hand tools, and it broken, I take them home with me, get a free replacement, and bring them back on my next trip out. No receipts are needed, and no headaches at all. And since my neighbors seem to forget where they borrowed my tools from, it's not a big loss.


----------



## rustywrangler (May 22, 2010)

havasu said:


> I still purchase all Craftsman hand tools, and it broken, I take them home with me, get a free replacement, and bring them back on my next trip out. No receipts are needed, and no headaches at all. And since my neighbors seem to forget where they borrowed my tools from, it's not a big loss.



I agree.    Got myself a pair of those "dog bone" wrenches for x mas and I already busted one.  They replaced it no questions asked.


----------



## jeepsurf (May 23, 2010)

havasu said:


> I remember buying one of their special $12 pneumatic brad nail gun *once*. The safety was either broken or missing, and began spitting nails as a full automatic! I had nails shot in my drywall, the wood I was working on, and even one in the door leading to my house. I didn't know whether to return it, or put it into my holster for when I went 10-8 for duty that day!



That is awesome


----------



## thomask (May 25, 2010)

I agree 100% with HAVASU and RUSTYWRANGLER. 

On "Craftsman" hand tools I have never had one minute of problem when one needed returning.  They hand you a new one and you are on your way. I might add I have only returned  a very few items in many years.

If you need a special type tool and only need it for a single job either rent one or go to HF.


----------



## SlowRollin' (May 26, 2010)

Ten months old and this thread found wings...great advice and I appreciate the responses.  

I do like shopping at Harbor Freight but most of the items I've purchased there, except for tarps, measuring tapes, and levels, have already been replaced.

Lowes and Sears get the lionshare of my replacement budget. 

Thx again.

T.


----------



## rustywrangler (May 26, 2010)

SlowRollin' said:


> Ten months old and this thread found wings...great advice and I appreciate the responses.




Have been trying to revive the forum


----------



## RobbieKnobbie (Jun 28, 2010)

I buy all my 'basics' at Sears... combo wrenches, sockets and so forth. Some specialty stuff and goofy impulse buys usually happen at Harbor Freight.

I had to pick up a vise grip the other day. Went to Sears and got a Craftsman believing I was getting a quality, American made tool for a reasonable 'made in America' price. Got home and happened to read the back of the package... MADE IN CHINA.

That ticked me off. I don't mind paying for American made quality... but it grills my nuts to pay the U.S. price but get the same chinese cheepie I could have gotten at harbor freight for a buck thirty five!

I've made a bunch of purchases at closing machine shop auctions lately. You can get some top quality (but sometimes heavily used) tools for a song if you're willing to take some chances on Misc Lot items.


----------



## thomask (Jun 29, 2010)

I heard that about made in China. Some of the China/HF stuff should be considered one time use or disposable.

You have to be careful and keep in mind are you a professional everyday user or is this a tool you might use on an annual basis.  Some tools are better rented if you are a one time user for a special project say a heavy duty hammer drill.  

I have enjoyed looking at flea markets, pawn shops and garage sales to pick up tools when the price is right.  Make you a list and keep it with you as to what you need as far as sizes etc.


----------



## jlrich (Nov 1, 2010)

Compare prices on the web, and place order for what I need unless I need it quickly.


----------



## havasu (Nov 1, 2010)

I have a problem buying tools online, unless I am familiar with it already. I'm more of a touch, feel and purchase type.


----------



## Deckape (Jan 15, 2013)

havasu said:


> Harbor Freight = Disposable tools = Use once, break tool, throw away!


Havasu, I beg to differ, Harbor Freight is now offering a lifetime warranty on hand tools, I think  it's their "Pittsburgh' line (check before you buy them); Sears has 2 different versions of  'CRAFTSMAN' hand tools, only one is lifetime guaranteed, the other one  isn't (again, check before you buy them, I almost got arrested when they  wouldn't replace a screwdriver) I had never heard the word 'No' from a Sears salesman in over 50 years of buying tools, until that time.
I'm not pushing Harbor Freight, and they do have a bad rep, but most of the stuff they are selling is of a better quality than when they first opened a retail store here.


----------



## havasu (Jan 15, 2013)

Deckape, I'm aware of Harbor Freight 100% guarantee on many of their products, but will they pay for the bandages and/or hospital bill when you bust your knuckles after one of their Chinese pot metal ratchets fail on you?


----------



## Chris (Jan 15, 2013)

In my line of work I use and abuse tools to the fullest, that said I like quality tools but when a tools is worth good money they tend to find legs and run off the job site or get buried (Happens more often then not working in the mud). I have been using Harbor Freight box wrenches and a few other hand tools with no problems what so ever, I have never broken one. Now there screwdrivers and ratchets suck. I will use the socket but not ratchet. It is one of those store where you need to pick and choose what you buy.


----------



## ME87 (Jan 15, 2013)

Rarely do I buy hand tools from Harbor Freight, but I will if it's something I am going to use once and I'm fairly certain it's not going to break during that one use. I've also bought them as sacrificial tools in the event I have to make a custom tool for a particular job. 

That being said most of my tools are Craftsman (the quality line) and some of them are Snap-On and SK. I recently bought a set of Snap on Screw Drivers and they are really nice. These won't be the ones I use as pry bars on oil pans and diff. covers to peel them back. lol, those are those sacrificial tools I spoke about above.


----------



## Chris (Jan 15, 2013)

I tend to use Craftsman on the stupid stuff because of their warranty. If I break it they give me a new one. I have been slowly swapping out all of my tools to Craftsman and alike. I have some Snap On and Proto but not full sets of anything and for a guy like me they are hard to get a hold of.


----------



## MarkWood (Jan 15, 2013)

I like snap on and craftsman hand tools but whatever i buy i make sure it has a lifetime warranty. power tools and airtools are a differant story. i have all differant brands of power tools they are all on the higher end but i have found that there is no single company that makes all of there power tools to my liking. i just make sure that i buy quality on these purchases and i usually try and use one before i buy it. one example is my dewalt 12" compound miter saw i love it but dewalt does not make the model i have anymore.with my older model i can cut over 12 inches no problem i used one of the new model dewalts to cut step treads and had to cut and flip it to cut all the way across i have never had to do that with mine. i have had my saw rebuilt one time and will do it again before i buy the new model because that. point is do your research and know what your buying before you make big tool purchases.


----------



## Trophyman (Jan 16, 2013)

I've got three tool boxes in my shop. One, a large Snap-On that I used when I worked on the floor, is filled with ONLY truck tools (Snap-On, Mac, Matco, Cornwell) I keep that one covered up in the back of my shop still today. The other two are filled with everything from HF to Northern Tool to Craftsman to "tool truck" tools. (mostly air tools)  I've heard many people say, "I would never buy those over priced tools from the tool truck".

As most of you guys know, when you use your tools for a pay check, they had better perform. At one time, I owed my tool "men" more that I owed on my mortgage. I never borrowed or loaned tolls. Most professional mechanics, regardless of how well you think you know them, DO NOT want to lend you their tools. Hell, I sometimes balked at lending them to my brother

Now, where I worked, everybody had a "road" box. That was the box you worked out of when you had to leave the shop. Sometimes running road calls and everybody, at sometime during the year, had to "serve time" at the landfill (boy do I have horror stories about that!) I NEVER tool my good tools out of the shop! At that time, there were no Horror Freight stores. A couple of times a year, someone would put a tool order together and everybody would order at the same time.

The thing is, if I'm working on a piece of crap, rubber tire loader at the nasty-*** landfill and drop a wrench down in the muck---I just go to my box and get another. NOW if that was a $22.00 Snap-On flair wrench, I'm getting my bio-hazard suit on and going digging for a half hour. HF tools were so cheap it wasn't worth digging for them! 

View attachment 01A-1.JPG


----------

